# Intel 82562V-2

## godsmack420

I'm installing Gentoo onto a machine with the following NIC:

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)
```

The live CD found the network card just fine.  But I can not get it to be recognized after installation.  I have EVERY Intel network card selected in "menuconfig" and still nothing.  Any ideas?

----------

## 666threesixes666

just a wild guess.....

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Firmware

if that doesnt do it, fire up the live cd again, run lspci -k, dmesg, lsmod and paste them to the thread.  if it does work, please append your devices information to appropriate section of the wiki.  firmware on that page should almost be broken off to its own, some 10/100/1000 require firmware and are not related to wifi issues.

google says your device is under e1000 / e1000e drivers.....

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ethernet <--- is where the firmware stuff would go if it requires it.  (wow the ethernet page is very under developed)

----------

## godsmack420

My connection is not wireless.  The bad part I have had Gentoo installed on this machine before and never ran into this problem. And if I remember correctly it was e1000.   It's an old "test" machine at my house.  I have both e1000 and e1000e set to "y" in my .config file.  net-setup on the live CD used to say which driver it was using but this new live CD it does not say what driver it's using.  Here is info from LiveCD

```
livecd ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 530

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

02:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem

        Subsystem: Conexant Systems, Inc. Dimension 3000

```

```
livecd ~ # dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.8.13-gentoo (root@skimmer) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.13, pie-0.5.2) ) #1 SMP Fri Aug 16 06:31:09 UTC 2013

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009ebff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009ec00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cf58ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cf590000-0x00000000cf5e2fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cf5e3000-0x00000000cf5effff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cf5f0000-0x00000000cf5fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000012fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Dell Inc. Inspiron 530s/0RY007, BIOS 1.0.18 02/24/2009

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CAFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CB000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 100000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 120000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 0C0000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 0CF700000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   6 base 0CF800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   7 base 0CF600000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xcf600000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcf590 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000f3f00-0x000f3f0f] mapped at [ffff8800000f3f00]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0xcf58ffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0xcf3fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xcf400000-0xcf58ffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xcf58ffff @ [mem 0x1fffa000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x12fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x12fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x12fffffff @ [mem 0xcf58e000-0xcf58ffff]

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x7fc22000-0x7fffefff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f97a0 00024 (v02 DELL  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cf5e3080 00054 (v01 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000cf5e7200 000F4 (v03 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cf5e3200 03FFC (v01 DELL   AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 03000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cf590000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000cf5e73c0 00038 (v01 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cf5e7400 0003C (v01 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000cf5e7440 00176 (v01 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMY2 00000000cf5e75c0 00080 (v01 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000cf5e7300 00084 (v01 DELL    FX09    42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00043fffff] PMD -> [ffff88012b600000-ffff88012effffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x12fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xcf58ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x12fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1045790

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3920 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11556 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 833644 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 2688 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 3 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcf600000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff88012fc00000 s76288 r8192 d22016 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s76288 r8192 d22016 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1031484

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 4037308k/4980736k available (4294k kernel code, 797576k absent, 145852k reserved, 4272k data, 572k init)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:712 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1595.986 MHz processor

[    0.010004] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3191.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=15959860)

[    0.010012] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.010068] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.010332] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.010345] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.010350] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.010358] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 4, 4MB 4

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 256, 2MB 0, 4MB 32

tlb_flushall_shift: -1

[    0.020071] ACPI: Core revision 20121018

[    0.030444] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.131448] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          420  @ 1.60GHz (fam: 06, model: 16, stepping: 01)

[    0.140000] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0-, 4-deep LBR, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.140000] ... version:                2

[    0.140000] ... bit width:              40

[    0.140000] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.140000] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.140000] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.140000] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.140000] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.140000] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.140000] smpboot: Total of 1 processors activated (3191.97 BogoMIPS)

[    0.140000] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.140000] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.140000] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.140000] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    0.140000] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.140000] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.146199] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.151580] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.151762] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.151767] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.151770] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.151774] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.152587] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.156776] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.156781] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.156793] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.163889] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.163901] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.163994] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.164000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.164363] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.164373] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.164378] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.164382] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.164387] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.164392] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.164397] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xcf600000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.164413] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:29c0] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.164466] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:29c1] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.164514] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.164532] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:29c2] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.164544] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdf7ffff]

[    0.164551] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0xff00-0xff07]

[    0.164558] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.164565] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

[    0.164636] pci 0000:00:19.0: [8086:10c0] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.164655] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdfc0000-0xfdfdffff]

[    0.164665] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14: [mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.164674] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18: [io  0xfe00-0xfe1f]

[    0.164740] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.164762] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:2937] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.164806] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0xfd00-0xfd1f]

[    0.164861] pci 0000:00:1a.1: [8086:2938] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.164905] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0xfc00-0xfc1f]

[    0.164959] pci 0000:00:1a.2: [8086:2939] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.165003] pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0xfb00-0xfb1f]

[    0.165066] pci 0000:00:1a.7: [8086:293c] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.165089] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfdffe000-0xfdffe3ff]

[    0.165182] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.165209] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:293e] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.165226] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdff4000-0xfdff7fff 64bit]

[    0.165296] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.165322] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:2934] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.165367] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xfa00-0xfa1f]

[    0.165422] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2935] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.165467] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xf900-0xf91f]

[    0.165522] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:2936] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.165567] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xf800-0xf81f]

[    0.165629] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:293a] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.165652] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfdffd000-0xfdffd3ff]

[    0.165745] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.165768] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.165834] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:2916] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.165918] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0800 (mask 003f)

[    0.165925] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0290 (mask 003f)

[    0.165976] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:2920] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.165992] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf700-0xf707]

[    0.166001] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf600-0xf603]

[    0.166010] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf500-0xf507]

[    0.166019] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf400-0xf403]

[    0.166028] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf300-0xf30f]

[    0.166037] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [io  0xf200-0xf20f]

[    0.166087] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:2930] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.166103] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xfdffc000-0xfdffc0ff 64bit]

[    0.166126] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0500-0x051f]

[    0.166162] pci 0000:00:1f.5: [8086:2926] type 00 class 0x010185

[    0.166179] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0xf000-0xf007]

[    0.166188] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0xef00-0xef03]

[    0.166197] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [io  0xee00-0xee07]

[    0.166206] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [io  0xed00-0xed03]

[    0.166215] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20: [io  0xec00-0xec0f]

[    0.166224] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24: [io  0xeb00-0xeb0f]

[    0.166298] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.166303] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.166307] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    0.166313] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

[    0.166346] pci 0000:02:00.0: [14f1:2f20] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.166363] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfddf0000-0xfddfffff]

[    0.166374] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xdf00-0xdf07]

[    0.166441] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.166490] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02] (subtractive decode)

[    0.166497] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.166502] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

[    0.166508] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.166511] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.166514] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.166518] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.166521] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.166524] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcf600000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.166535] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.166576] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.166720]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.166727]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    0.168818] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.168893] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.168960] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.169026] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.169091] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.169155] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.169219] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.169285] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.169545] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.169556] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.169558] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.169760] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.169767] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.169856] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.169902] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.169956] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.170569] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.177098] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.177164] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009ec00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.177166] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcf590000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.177550] HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.177589] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.179974] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.179974] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.179974] system 00:00: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:00: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:00: [io  0x0290-0x0297] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:00: [io  0x0880-0x088f] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.179974] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:06: [dma 2]

[    0.179974] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

[    0.179974] system 00:07: [io  0x0400-0x04bf] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.179974] system 00:09: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xcf600000-0xcf6fffff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed000ff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xcf590000-0xcf5fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0x00100000-0xcf58ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed1dfff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] has been reserved

[    0.179974] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.179974] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.179974] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.181191] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.181199] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.181206] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    0.181212] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

[    0.181220] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.181225] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.181232] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

[    0.181239] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.181270] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.181274] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.181277] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.181280] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.181283] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.181286] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xcf600000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.181289] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.181291] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    0.181294] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

[    0.181297] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.181300] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

[    0.181303] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.181306] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.181309] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.181311] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.181314] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.181317] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 8 [mem 0xcf600000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.181361] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.181553] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.181747] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.182065] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[    0.182148] TCP: reno registered

[    0.182157] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.182201] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.182334] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.182638] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.182645] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.182647] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.182650] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.182667] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.182881] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.182931] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.972158] Freeing initrd memory: 3956k freed

[    0.974043] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.974057] software IO TLB [mem 0xcb58e000-0xcf58e000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800cb58e000-ffff8800cf58dfff]

[    0.975154] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.975184] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.975302] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.975386] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.975405] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.975407] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.975422] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.975444] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.975558] msgmni has been set to 7893

[    0.975757] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.975765] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.975768] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.975915] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.976193] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.976922] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.977112] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

[    0.977117] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.977120] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.977359] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3072k, total 8128k

[    0.993570] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    1.008213] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.008369] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    1.008575] XENFS: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform

[    1.011105] brd: module loaded

[    1.012492] loop: module loaded

[    1.012565] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.012927] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    1.013027] st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    1.013363] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

[    1.013529] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

[    1.013657] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

[    1.013820] jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.8

[    1.014015] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.014178] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.014322] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.014326] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.014455] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.014653] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    1.018645] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.018670] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfdffe000

[    1.042405] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.047884] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.053345] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.058708] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.064083] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    1.069450] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    1.074966] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.080199] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.085515] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.085520] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.090803] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.096196] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    1.105290] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.105313] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfdffd000

[    1.122396] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.127527] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.132664] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.137738] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.142824] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    1.147897] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    1.153100] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.158026] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.163198] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.201556] i8042: Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?

[    1.206577] i8042: If AUX port is really absent please use the 'i8042.noaux' option

[    1.452462] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.457627] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.462719] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.468159] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.473061] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.477968] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.482789] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.487647] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.494856] Freeing unused kernel memory: 572k freed

[    1.499845] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    1.513244] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1840k freed

[    1.521483] Freeing unused kernel memory: 556k freed

[    1.526555] usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.672968] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6254

[    1.672973] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.674903] hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.674959] hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.792490] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.969642] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    1.970529] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.992404] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1595.999 MHz

[    1.992411] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.996979] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0644, idProduct=0200

[    1.996984] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.996987] usb 2-5: Product: CA-200

[    1.996989] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: TEAC

[    1.996992] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 00000212079E

[    2.092615] usb 2-2.4: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    2.227967] usb 2-2.4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c31c

[    2.227972] usb 2-2.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.227975] usb 2-2.4: Product: USB Keyboard

[    2.227977] usb 2-2.4: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.236712] input: Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/input/input0

[    2.240134] hid-generic 0003:046D:C31C.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-2.4/input0

[    2.252637] input: Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.1/input/input1

[    2.255944] hid-generic 0003:046D:C31C.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-2.4/input1

[    3.949924] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    3.949942] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

[    3.949943]  P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    3.949989] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.953114] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    3.954043] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    3.954746] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf700 ctl 0xf600 bmdma 0xf300 irq 19

[    3.954752] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf500 ctl 0xf400 bmdma 0xf308 irq 19

[    3.954787] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [

[    3.954788]  P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    3.954833] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.957000] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    3.957868] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    3.958281] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf000 ctl 0xef00 bmdma 0xec00 irq 19

[    3.958286] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xee00 ctl 0xed00 bmdma 0xec08 irq 19

[    4.313564] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.324355] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.812405] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.812417] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.832414] ata2.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    4.832428] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.832438] ata2.01: link offline, clearing class 3 to NONE

[    4.832684] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.CHL, max UDMA/100

[    4.832687] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    4.852949] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C, SB05, max UDMA/100

[    4.873032] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.873169] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.CH PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.874222] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    4.874275] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.874278] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.874301] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.892714] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.895770] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C  SB05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.899112] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    4.899116] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.899601] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.908044]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    4.909250] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.121178] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    5.121514] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    5.544698] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    5.595320] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    6.065144] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    6.065147] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    6.190879] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    6.283713] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    6.363753] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    6.425333] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    6.486852] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    6.548674] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    6.609227] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    6.864930] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29801]-ms

[    7.006203] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    7.008972] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    7.143046] megasas: 06.504.01.00-rc1 Mon. Oct. 1 17:00:00 PDT 2012

[    7.220791] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.08-k.

[    7.383508] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    7.469423] mpt2sas version 14.100.00.00 loaded

[    7.563001] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    7.563308] scsi4 : usb-storage 2-5:1.0

[    7.564026] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    7.564028] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    7.632724] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    7.632776] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.632780] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.632788] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    7.632835] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000fd00

[    7.632879] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.632882] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.632885] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.632888] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    7.632890] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    7.633611] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.633620] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.633716] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.633720] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.633727] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    7.633768] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000fc00

[    7.633812] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.633815] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.633818] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.633821] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    7.633823] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    7.634529] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.634538] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.634631] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.634635] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.634644] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    7.634673] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000fb00

[    7.634716] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.634719] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.634722] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.634725] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    7.634727] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    7.635439] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.635449] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.635540] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.635544] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.635551] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    7.635578] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000fa00

[    7.635621] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.635625] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.635628] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.635630] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    7.635633] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    7.636343] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.636352] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.636441] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.636445] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.636452] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    7.636482] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000f900

[    7.636523] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.636526] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.636529] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.636532] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    7.636534] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    7.637246] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.637255] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.637352] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.637356] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.637363] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    7.637390] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000f800

[    7.637433] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.637436] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.637439] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    7.637442] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    7.637444] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    7.638155] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.638164] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.708029] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    8.421655] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    8.422110] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.1-ioctl (2012-12-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    8.572512] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TEAC     USB   HS-CF Card 4.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    8.576261] scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     TEAC     USB   HS-xD/SM   4.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    8.579882] scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     TEAC     USB   HS-MS Card 4.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    8.583155] scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     TEAC     USB   HS-SD Card 4.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    8.587166] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    8.592015] sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    8.598837] sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    8.607201] sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    8.611579] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.625247] sd 4:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.633712] sd 4:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.637780] sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.990181] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    9.162301] raid6: sse2x1    2883 MB/s

[    9.332301] raid6: sse2x2    3398 MB/s

[    9.502291] raid6: sse2x4    4805 MB/s

[    9.502292] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4805 MB/s)

[    9.502294] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    9.554708] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    9.652283]    generic_sse:  5560.400 MB/sec

[    9.667890] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    9.667894] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    9.667895] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    9.685750] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    9.696867] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    9.863928] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[   10.205854] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[   10.289184] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   10.404789] Btrfs loaded

[   10.494539] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[   10.597504] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[   10.685748] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   10.685752] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   10.798381] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[   10.798385] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[   10.801237] PTP clock support registered

[   26.715682] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   26.763506] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   40.358228] systemd-udevd[21947]: starting version 204

[   41.342973] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

[   41.344001] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[   41.344004] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

[   41.347350] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[   41.348306] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   41.348401] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[   41.348448] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   41.365595] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[   41.613740] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.1.4-k

[   41.613743] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

[   41.613802] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   41.613980] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[   41.614018] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   41.722036] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

[   42.043767] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 00:1d:09:92:0b:93

[   42.043771] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/10/100 Network Connection

[   42.043791] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 7, PHY: 7, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[   42.045300] systemd-udevd[21959]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp0s25

[   42.367665] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   43.729573] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

[   57.906875] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   61.945009] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   63.531896] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   63.641728] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   63.641834] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   65.032515] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[   65.032520] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   65.032552] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

```

[code:1:c7b09df02c]Module                  Size  Used by

video                  10772  0

backlight               3592  1 video

ac                      2328  0

battery                 6586  0

ipv6                  211267  32

rtc                     5030  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    49846  1

snd_hda_intel          22894  0

snd_hda_codec          63018  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                57994  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6018  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

mperf                   1091  0

snd_timer              15479  1 snd_pcm

dcdbas                  4736  0

freq_table              2058  0

snd                    47900  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

e1000e                144645  0

soundcore               4274  1 snd

floppy                 48334  0

button                  4317  0

processor              25971  0

thermal                 8033  0

fan                     2385  0

thermal_sys            14656  4 fan,video,thermal,processor

xts                     2623  0

gf128mul                5122  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7315  0

sha256_generic          9429  0

tg3                   120675  0

hwmon                   1185  2 tg3,thermal_sys

libphy                 16624  1 tg3

ptp                     6628  1 tg3

pps_core                5656  1 ptp

e1000                  86446  0

fuse                   55419  0

jfs                   135501  0

btrfs                 569701  0

zlib_deflate           17499  1 btrfs

multipath               5160  0

linear                  3095  0

raid0                   6323  0

dm_raid                12028  0

raid10                 33293  1 dm_raid

raid1                  23220  1 dm_raid

raid456                46960  1 dm_raid

async_pq                2918  1 raid456

async_xor               2089  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                     7396  1 async_xor

async_memcpy            1110  1 raid456

async_raid6_recov       1185  1 raid456

raid6_pq               89350  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

async_tx                1614  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

dm_snapshot            22891  0

dm_crypt               12400  0

dm_mirror              11007  0

dm_region_hash          6143  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7203  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 57711  5 dm_raid,dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1337  0

hid_sony                2440  0

hid_samsung             2686  0

hid_pl                  1241  0

hid_petalynx            1802  0

hid_gyration            1972  0

sl811_hcd               8831  0

xhci_hcd               69058  0

ohci_hcd               17342  0

uhci_hcd               18514  0

usb_storage            42452  0

mpt2sas               116430  0

raid_class              3084  1 mpt2sas

aic94xx                63410  0

libsas                 54290  1 aic94xx

qla2xxx               383513  0

megaraid_sas           64563  0

megaraid_mbox          23406  0

megaraid_mm             6712  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               35720  0

aacraid                67858  0

sx8                    10829  0

DAC960                 60982  0

hpsa                   42470  0

cciss                  43186  0

3w_9xxx                28869  0

3w_xxxx                20575  0

mptsas                 43286  0

scsi_transport_sas     21022  4 mpt2sas,libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  11949  0

scsi_transport_fc      38479  2 qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8008  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 13253  0

mptscsih               23841  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                74676  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22575  0

dc395x                 26860  0

qla1280                19438  0

dmx3191d                8969  0

sym53c8xx              61267  0

gdth                   72128  0

advansys               48275  0

initio                 14716  0

BusLogic               19372  0

arcmsr                 23249  0

aic7xxx               103330  0

aic79xx               118186  0

scsi_transport_spi     18710  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     24012  0

pdc_adma                5061  0

sata_inic162x           6141  0

sata_mv                22765  0

ata_piix               23359  1

ahci                   21008  0

libahci                17114  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4876  0

sata_vsc                3809  0

sata_uli                2892  0

sata_sis                3541  0

sata_sx4                7831  0

sata_nv                17834  0

sata_via                7435  0

sata_svw                4133  0

sata_sil24              9855  0

sata_sil                7031  0

sata_promise            9487  0

pata_sl82c105           3509  0

pata_cs5530             4096  0

pata_cs5520             3526  0

pata_via                8196  0

pata_jmicron            2283  0

pata_marvell            2779  0

pata_sis               10046  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2097  0

pata_sc1200             2858  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       4278  0

pata_triflex            3023  0

pata_atiixp             4347  0

pata_opti               2657  0

pata_amd                9927  0

pata_ali                8893  0

pata_it8213             3314  0

pata_pcmcia             9581  0

pcmcia                 28619  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10278  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3100  0

pata_ns87410            2656  0

pata_serverwork[/code:1:c7b09df02

----------

## Hu

The card is handled by e1000e.  What do you observe post-install that makes you think it is not working?

----------

## godsmack420

The boot up flies right past starting eth0 but if I try to start in manually I get this:

```
* Bringing up interface eth0

*    ERROR: interface does not exist

*    Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR:  net.eth0 failed to start

```

I even did a "make clean" to get rid of everything from the make and made the kernel again after I verified the .config file was right.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of ip a?

You are using eth0 and presumably have a relatively recent udev.  Did you remember to disable the udev misfeature that mangles network device names?

----------

## godsmack420

Been a while since I have installed Gentoo, didn't know about the udev thing.  

If I boot the live CD and type "ip a" I get a network card called "enp0s25".   I tried to replace all the "eth0" stuff in network setup with it but still did not work.  How do I disable the "mangling"?

If I try "ip a" in the new environment (not the LiveCD) it doesn't work.  I must need to emerge something.

----------

## Hu

According to the Portage news item Upgrading udev to version >=200, you can disable udev device name mangling and revert to the predictable ethN family by creating an empty file /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules, which will then override the udev-installed /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules that mangles device names.  Generally, unless you expect to have more than one network card of the same type (two wired or two wireless, but not one wired with one wireless) and you expect it to be one of the rarer cards that is not initialized in a predictable order, allowing udev to rename your network card causes more harm than good and should be disabled.  I cannot explain why anyone thought it would be a good idea to default enable this feature, since the majority of users do not need or want it.

----------

## godsmack420

I'm stilling thinking something else is wrong too.  I booted into LiveCD and emerged "iproute2" so I could use "ip a" in my actual environment.  The only two interfaces it lists is lo and sit0.  Nothing that resembles a regular network adapter. 

So, I decided to try a different NIC, I went to BIOS and disabled the onboard card I've been tried to get to work and put in a spare NIC that was laying around.  

```
D-Link System Inc RTL8139
```

according to pciutils.  Soon as I booted up I typed "ip a" and it was showing it.  So I changed /etc/conf.d/net and renamed net.eth0 to enp2s1 and everything is working fine now. 

Now my only question is why could the live CD work fine with my network card and the kernel driver couldn't?  Oh well it's working with a different NIC. 

Thanks for helping me try to track down the issue.

----------

## Hu

I believe that the exact list of PCI IDs managed by e1000e has changed over time.  Perhaps you used a kernel which preferred e1000e for the NIC, then installed a kernel which prefers e1000 for that NIC.  If you want to continue pursuing this, I suggest enabling the onboard NIC and using lspci -nn to get its identifying numbers so you can determine the proper driver for it.

----------

